# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Siu Black 'vùi dập' danh xưng Diva

## fpicseo

_- Vốn là người khó tính về chuyên môn, chị thấy sao về thị trường nhạc trẻ mà trong đó ca sĩ trẻ mọc lên như nấm, thảm họa ào ạt?_  

Bây giờ ca sĩ xuất hiện nhiều quá, nếu bảo đánh giá thị trường nhạc trẻ bây giờ thì tôi chịu. Tôi không biết người nào cả, không ấn tượng gì với khả năng của các bạn ấy. Phương Thanh còn biết nhiều hơn tôi. Cô ấy cũng nói tôi nghe thử nhưng tôi không làm được.

Tôi thích mấy thí sinh đi thi Idol lắm, vì họ không đẹp, nhưng hát hay. Uyên Linh hồi đầu cũng thế. Tôi đâu có thấy Linh đẹp, nhưng lúc nghe cô ấy hát, tôi nói: Con bé này hát OK_._ Ngay vòng thử giọng đầu tiên tôi đã ấn tượng với Linh rồi. Nhưng nói thật là tôi cũng không đoán được ai sẽ giành chiến thắng đâu, vì các bạn tiến bộ nhanh lắm sau mỗi vòng thi.

_ - Nói về Uyên Linh, cô ấy từng được ví là “tiểu Diva” của làng nhạc Việt, nhưng bây giờ lại bị nhiều người “ném đá”. Chị thấy sao?

_ 



Ngay từ đầu, tôi đã phản đối việc báo chí phong cô ấy là Diva và đề cử vào giải Cống Hiến, vì cô ấy rõ ràng chưa đủ thâm niên. Có biết bao nhiêu ca sĩ có mấy chục năm trong nghề, mà không có được cái gì hết. Uyên Linh mới xuất hiện ngày hôm qua thôi, mới có giải Idol thôi. Mà tôi không nói riêng Linh, tôi nói cả nước Việt Nam luôn. Không phải tôi coi thường người khác, nhưng ở nước mình chưa ai có đủ điều kiện để được gọi là Diva cả. Ở nước ngoài, người ta ôm hàng chục giải Grammy, album nào cũng đứng top trên toàn thế giới, thế mới là Diva chứ.

* - Chị không sợ nói vậy làm nhiều người mất lòng sao? 
* 
Nhiều bạn cũng mất lòng với tôi lắm rồi. Nhưng tôi thấy sao tôi nói thế, và tôi cũng có nói là tôi đã tìm hiểu như thế nào mới được gọi là Diva. Ở Việt Nam chẳng có ai xứng tầm là Diva, chứ đừng nói là Uyên Linh.
_ 
- Có vẻ như chị rất bất mãn với thị trường âm nhạc Việt khi báo chí liên tục đề cập đến vấn đề thảm họa, hình ảnh sexy hay tệ hơn nữa là ví von “sân khấu âm nhạc như vũ trường”?_  

Sexy là nét đẹp của phụ nữ, nhưng phải tận dụng được cái sexy của bản thân, đừng có làm lố, sẽ phản cảm lắm. Những gì mờ mờ ảo ảo thì đẹp hơn lột trần. Nếu tôi có dáng đẹp thì tôi cũng sẽ khoe đấy. Tôi rất ủng hộ chuyện phô trương thân hình đẹp, như mấy bạn thi _Bước nhảy hoàn vũ_ . Tôi thích nhìn lắm, nhưng không mặc được thôi.

Còn chuyện hát, quan trọng là hát như thế nào thôi. Bây giờ ca sĩ nhiều quá, mà chẳng mấy ai chịu đầu tư cho việc đó. Từ đó mới có chuyện hát nhép, mà khi nhép quen rồi thì khi hát live họ không tự tin, vậy làm sao mà hát ra hồn. Bảo tôi hát nhép, tôi chỉ có nước chết. _ 

- Chị có mê vóc dáng của ai trong số các ca sĩ hay diễn viên ở Việt Nam?

 


_  
Tôi cũng không quan tâm ai có dáng đẹp đâu. Tôi thấy các ca sĩ trẻ bây giờ ai cũng quá đẹp, chỉ cần họ hát được một chút là đáng khen rồi, nhưng vẫn có nhiều bạn đẹp lung linh mà hát dở từ đầu đến cuối, vậy cũng không ra gì.

Tôi lấy ví dụ về một cô người mẫu đi thi_ Bước nhảy hoàn vũ_. Cô ấy lúc nào cũng rất sexy và rạng rỡ, vì cô ấy là người mẫu. Nhưng khi cô ấy nhảy dở rồi thì không thấy thú vị ở điểm gì hết. Còn với Thu Minh, nhiều người nói cô ấy không đẹp, tôi lại nghĩ đúng là cô ấy thiếu thẩm mỹ một chút, nhưng nếu bàn về vóc dáng thì khỏi chê, cái gì cũng rất vừa phải. Tôi từng thấy phong cách trong đời thường của cô ấy rồi, rất giản dị. Nhưng khi Thu Minh lên sân khấu thì cô ấy có lẽ cô ấy đừng nên đính kim sa lên trang phục nhiều quá.

* - Siu Black quá nồng nhiệt và đầy cảm xúc trong nghệ thuật. Đây có phải là cách để chị khỏa lấp chuyện tình cảm không trọn vẹn của mình? 
* 
Tôi ở vậy vui hơn. Thêm một người nữa để mình suy nghĩ mệt lắm. Khi chia tay, tôi còn tự nói với mình "sao vui quá". Tôi bây giờ cũng không biết như thế nào, già không già, trẻ không trẻ, cứ thích sống theo cách của mình thôi. Tôi chẳng quan tâm người ta nghĩ gì về mình, ai nói tôi đi tìm tình yêu cho vui, tôi cũng thử có đấy nhưng rồi cũng vậy thôi. Hồi đó chuyện chồng mình đã nhiều áp lực rồi, tôi không đủ sức có thêm áp lực đâu.

 



_ - Hai con trai của chị không hối thúc chị đi tìm duyên mới?_  

Một đứa thì có, một đứa thì không. Nhưng ý tôi thì đã quyết rồi. Tôi cứ tự do, thoải mái, sống không áp lực như vậy là vui.
 * 
Theo BĐVN*  ​

----------

